# How much do you pay?



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm just curious how much people are paying for training, and about were they are located. 

Where I used to train, the head trainer wanted to make dog training accessible to people, so she charged about $85 for 8 weeks. She was an excellent trainer and I learned a lot in all the years that I worked with her, though she wasn't a great business person.

I've been out of the training game for awhile, but thinking of taking Max. I'm looking at a new place, they want $150 for 6 weeks. Pretty steep, compared to what I'm used to (lol, I was paying nothing since I was working before and could take the dogs through), and they no longer do the type of training I like (levels training). But they are the only true positive reward types I can find in town.

I hate having to start with "basic obedience", but I guess I will have to do that anywhere new that I go to - we used to do the same with dogs that came to us.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I pay around 75.00 for 6 weeks of competition class. In the midwest, so prices pretty reasonable.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

When I took my previous dogs to training it was a lot less... I've noticed prices have gone up now. I've taken Bianca to two classes at difference places. The first one was a reactive dog class, $100 for 5 weeks (no dogs the first week.) The second was an obedience class that met at different public locations to work on training "real world" obedience and it was $200 for 6 weeks. They were both positive training.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

For classes, $150-175 for one-hour classes; $250 for three-hour therapy dog classes. All of these are 6-7 weeks long (none include extra materials). I did sign up for one agility class that was 4 wks for $100 with a strict no refunds policy (we couldn't use it due to Meri's knee and gave it to a friend).

For privates, $50 (I get a special rate because I'm about as regular of a customer as you can get) to $65 to $85.

These are around the greater Puget Sound area from Gig Harbor to Issaquah to Woodinville. If you look on a map, that's a huge area.







I travel to the trainer's location. If they came to me, I'm sure it would cost more.

There's one place that's would be considered rather far from our metropolitan area that charges $1250 for a 16 week BH class. Their privates are $180. After one private, I didn't go back. The class price seemed high, but the trainers didn't offer anything I wanted. So I can't comment about whether the class was worth it.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Classes at my club are $95 for non-members and $25 for members for 8 one-hour classes. One per week. The emphasis is on positive training, but they will recommend a prong collar if the owner has no control what-so-ever and is not making progress.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

$120 for 10 weeks...add as many additional classes as you want for $60 each. They offer obedience and agility...price is the same for both







And they let me alternate dogs from week to week!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I pay $135 /six lessons for agility classes.

I train at a obedience club where I'm a member - $8/lesson but, though they do general obedience, the classes are geared more toward obedience competition and doesn't sound like what you're looking at.

Thinking about doing a series or two with Lancer down at Kayla's breeder. They're now at $200 for 8 weeks. Planning on boarding them down there in January so we'll see.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

tHE TRAINERS THAT -oops caps - scuuze - 
went to were $65 for 6 classes (about an hour and a half each)

That is for basic training or secondary level


----------



## MajicForest (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a private trainer, private lessons $40.00 per hour


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I am in Central CA I paid $180 for an 8 week Obedience course which we could attend up to 10 times in the 8 weeks. It is $150 is we sign up for an additional 7 weeks. They do not allow more than 10 dogs per class and have two trainers assisting.
The pre agility class was $55 for the first Private Assessment and then $45 for Private. I can't remember the group rate because it was on nights i could not attend. The instructor said i may be able to share the private with another member and split the cost. I hope to start next month.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow, they do vary, but good to hear that the ones I found were not the most expensive. 

They have some at the local SPCA, maybe the same type of training that I'm looking for, but I don't know how closely they will look at the vaccinations. Ugh, why does everything have to be so complicated. 

I have searched everywhere - would love to try something different, even something like a _pure _clicker class. But now, I live in the middle of nowhere when it comes to training -- we have a bunch of scam artists, advertising that they use love and loyalty, blah, blah, blah, and then end up using chokes, shock or pinch collars. Geez, if i had time to start up a side business, bet I could make a good amount.


----------

